# μουτζαχεντίν



## Theseus (Mar 26, 2012)

μουτζαχεντίν
In an entry under 'wildcat strike' appears this word, which - unwisely - I looked at in slang.gr. The following appeared:-
Ο *πουθενάς *της φοιτητικής (λέμε τώρα) κοινότητας, ο *τουρίστας* δηλαδή. Ταυτόχρονα, όμως, άνθρωπος που κατεβαίνει σε κάποιες εξεταστικές από το πουθενά (σσ. αλεξιπτωτιστής), προκαλεί την περιέργεια των συμφοιτητών του, που απλά αγνοούσαν την υπαρξή του, και όντας άψογα προετοιμασμένος κυριολεκτικά ζωσμένος με κάθε είδους απαγορευμένα βοηθήματα (από σκονάκια [little notes to help and inspire in exams] μέχρι a student bluetooth και άλλες γκατζετιές), *τσιμπάει την το μαγικό τάλιρο, την παγκόσμια φοιτητική σταθερά δηλαδή Φσ=5 *και εμφανίζεται στο επόμενο εξάμηνο.
i thought τάλιρο was a gob of mucus!! How many senses has it got. it occurs in an idiom in Zachos referring to a man exaggerating his politeness to a woman exaggerating the movements of her backside!:down::curse:


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, this sense of μουτζαχεντίν might be used by a small number of students only. It refers to a student who appears out of the blue in some exams (i.e. he is not attending classes, hence τουρίστας). Now, the sentence written in bold. By using all those methods, this student manages to get (τσιμπάει) a miraculous (μαγικό) pass grade (5, widely called τάλιρο in student slang), which is the "universal student constant" (this is another widely used jocular synonym of 5, the minimum passing grade).


----------



## Theseus (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for your help sarant!


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

What do the English call such students? They're not actually "ghost students", are they? Or perhaps you don't have a name for them as they are unlikely to survive in the university climate there?


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't say that σκονάκια are little notes to help *and inspire*. They do help students cheat on their exams, but I wouldn't say they inspire -- given that inspiration is something positive. In English they are called cheat sheets, right?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Theseus said:


> i thought τάλιρο was a gob of mucus!! How many senses has it got. it occurs in an idiom in Zachos referring to a man exaggerating his politeness to a woman exaggerating the movements of her backside!:down::curse:



A question for you Theseus. :) Where is this idiom in Zachos referring to a man etc.?
By the way, Zachos gives for τάλιρο = ροχάλα (for which I'd prefer "a gob of spit").

Τάλιρο is also used as a synonym for number five and, since a proper μούτζα is provided with the five fingers of the one hand open, the moutza is also called a τάλιρο: _Πάρε ένα τάλιρο όλο δικό σου_ (Here is your moutza, you're worth it) is a phrase used sometimes together with a moutza.

It is from this moutza (=τάλιρο = five) that those students, the hunters of the Universal Students' Constant = 5, are called μουτζα-χεντίν and it has nothing to do with religion or fanaticism.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> It is from this moutza (=τάλιρο = five) that those students, the hunters of the Universal Students' Constant = 5, are called μουτζα-χεντίν and it has nothing to do with religion or fanaticism.


Σαπό, ντοκτέρ. Χωρίς αυτή την εξήγηση δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πώς φτάσαμε στον μουτζαχεντίν.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 26, 2012)

Αλεξιπτωτιστής ή καταδρομέας φοιτητής λέγαμε εμείς κάποτε, αλλά η σύνδεση του Good Doctor είναι πραγματικά αριστοτεχνική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Δηλαδή moutza head in; The student who heads in for the _μούτζα_? Ή το -χεντίν είναι απλά η λογοπαιγνιακή κατάληξη;


----------



## cougr (Mar 26, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> I wouldn't say that σκονάκια are little notes to help *and inspire*. They do help students cheat on their exams, but I wouldn't say they inspire -- given that inspiration is something positive. In English they are called cheat sheets, right?



Correct. Also called cheat notes.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι συνέδεσα τους μουτζαχεντίν με τους καμικάζι και άλλες τέτοιες δυνάμεις καταδρομών και αναζητούσα να δω αν ονόμασαν _μουτζαχεντίν_ τους διαμαρτυρόμενους της πλατείας Συντάγματος ή να πάω να το φυτέψω σαν νεολογισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή moutza head in; The student who heads in for the _μούτζα_? Ή το -χεντίν είναι απλά η λογοπαιγνιακή κατάληξη;


Θα μπορούσε, γιατί όχι; (Κι εγώ μέχρι τη μούτζα = τάλιρο το σκέφτηκα, δεν είναι ότι ήμουν ο λεξιπλάστης του όρου :)).


----------



## cougr (Mar 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> What do the English call such students?



Good question! With regard to such students here in Australia I've never been aware that we have a name for them.




nickel said:


> They're not actually "ghost students", are they?



Not as far as I know.The term is usually used to denote bogus students that are fraudulently put on school records with the purpose of swindling funds from the authorities.


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα μπορούσε, γιατί όχι; (Κι εγώ μέχρι τη μούτζα = τάλιρο το σκέφτηκα, δεν είναι ότι ήμουν ο λεξιπλάστης του όρου :)).



Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο μουτζαχεντίν βγαίνει από τη μούτζα; Και όχι επειδή είναι ζωσμένος εκρηκτ... σκονάκια και αποφασισμένος για όλα;
Και έχεις ακούσει να λένε μούτζα το πεντάρι;


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα μπορούσε, γιατί όχι; (Κι εγώ μέχρι τη μούτζα = τάλιρο το σκέφτηκα, δεν είναι ότι ήμουν ο λεξιπλάστης του όρου :)).


 
Θα μπορούσε, αλλά κττμγ είναι λιγάκι τραβηγμένο το head in, προϋποθέτοντας τέτοια γνώση της αγγλικής από τον λεξιπλάστη και τόσο μελετημένη λεξιπλασία που θα ξέφευγε από τα όρια του αυθόρμητου. Πιο πιθανή μάλλον είναι η σύνδεση με το mujahideen και τη σημασία του ξαφνικού επιδρομέα από κει που δεν περίμενε κανείς. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 26, 2012)

Όπως τα λέει ο Δαεμάνος. Εκεί όπου το μάθημα το παρακολουθούν τακτικά το πολύ πέντε άτομα και στην εξέταση οι φοιτητές γεμίζουν τρεις αίθουσες. 

Αλλά η σύνδεση μούτζα-πεντάρι-πέρασα το μάθημα-τα ξαναλέμε Φλεβάρη/Ιούνη/στην ορκωμοσία είναι όλο το χαρτί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο μουτζαχεντίν βγαίνει από τη μούτζα; Και όχι επειδή είναι ζωσμένος εκρηκτ... σκονάκια και αποφασισμένος για όλα;
> Και έχεις ακούσει να λένε μούτζα το πεντάρι;


Όχι, δεν είμαι σίγουρος, μια υπόθεση έκανα. Και καθόλου απίθανη δεν θεωρώ και μια διπλή σύνδεση με τους μουτζαχεντίν -- και αποφασισμένοι, και να κυνηγάνε το τάλιρο = μούτζα. (Και όχι, δεν έχω ακούσει μούτζα = πεντάρι σε φοιτητικό περιβάλλον, αλλά έχω να περάσω από φοιτητικούς χώρους εδώ και τουλάχιστον πέντε μούτζες χρόνια...:)).

Όμως, με τι περιεχόμενο χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος; Εγκωμιαστικό ή ειρωνικό; Από εκεί νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

daeman said:


> Θα μπορούσε, αλλά κττμγ είναι λιγάκι τραβηγμένο το head in, προϋποθέτοντας τέτοια γνώση της αγγλικής από τον λεξιπλάστη και τόσο μελετημένη λεξιπλασία που θα ξέφευγε από τα όρια του αυθόρμητου. Πιο πιθανή μάλλον είναι η σύνδεση με το mujahideen και τη σημασία του ξαφνικού επιδρομέα από κει που δεν περίμενε κανείς. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια.



Κι εγώ το θεωρώ τραβηγμένο αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μου ήρθε ξαφνική επιφοίτηση. Τον όρο τον χρησιμοποιούσα έναν καιρό στις παρέες μου όταν κάποιος πήγαινε για κοτσάνα που σήκωνε μούτζα, εν είδει προειδοποίησης (μουτζαχεντίν = πρόσεχε, το πας για μούτζα*). Αργότερα το άκουσα να χρησιμοποιείται κι από άσχετους, πράγμα που με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα.

Βέβαια δεν λέω ότι έχει κάποια σχέση με τον φοιτητή μουτζαχεντίν· τελείως άσχετη εξέλιξη, προφανώς.


* επίσης το έλεγα στους εξ ανατολών συμφοιτητές, όταν κάναμε εργασίες και πετούσανε κοτσάνες (_Fahim, you are heading in for a mutza_). Μετά την απαραίτητη, πρώτη εξήγηση, το υιοθετούσανε, σε μια καταπληκτική διαπολιτισμική ανταλλαγή. Σε ανταπόδοση, όταν μιλούσαμε μεταξύ μας ελληνικά, μάς έλεγαν "stop speaking in malakas language".


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

Δόκτορα, να πω εκ προοιμίου ότι, όπως έγραψα και αρχικά, καθόλου δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο όρος "μουτζαχεντίν" έχει ξεπεράσει τα στενά όρια ενός έτους και μιας σχολής (δηλ. κάποιοι κάποτε το έλεγαν έτσι και έτυχε ένας απ' αυτούς να είναι μέλος του σλανγκρ). 

Αν όμως δεν έχουμε στοιχεία ότι το πεντάρι το φοιτητικό το λένε (εκτός από τάλιρο) και μούτζα, τότε είναι μεγάλο άλμα να ετυμολογήσουμε έτσι τον μουτζαχεντίν, ίσως μάλιστα άλμα τριπλούν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δόκτορα, να πω εκ προοιμίου ότι, όπως έγραψα και αρχικά, καθόλου δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο όρος "μουτζαχεντίν" έχει ξεπεράσει τα στενά όρια ενός έτους και μιας σχολής (δηλ. κάποιοι κάποτε το έλεγαν έτσι και έτυχε ένας απ' αυτούς να είναι μέλος του σλανγκρ).
> 
> Αν όμως δεν έχουμε στοιχεία ότι το πεντάρι το φοιτητικό το λένε (εκτός από τάλιρο) και μούτζα, τότε είναι μεγάλο άλμα να ετυμολογήσουμε έτσι τον μουτζαχεντίν, ίσως μάλιστα άλμα τριπλούν.


Ενδεχομένως και πενταπλούν :). Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω ότι πρόκειται για λογικό άλμα, αφού προφανώς είναι μια χρήση εντελώς περιορισμένη σε έκταση. Αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι η εικόνα του λουφαδόρου φοιτητή, του _πουθενά_, του _τουρίστα_ δεν είναι ακριβώς αντίστοιχη με την εικόνα ενός μουτζαχεντίν, ενός ανθρώπου δηλαδή που είναι έτοιμος να θυσιαστεί για τα πιστεύω του. Και ότι τάλιρο και μούτζα χρησιμοποιούνται σαν συνώνυμα στον καθημερινό λόγο επίσης νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση.

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν βέβαια να μας διαφώτιζε ο λημματοδότης του σλανγκρ...


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

Τάλιρο και μούτζα δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σαν συνώνυμα ακριβώς -το τάλιρο είναι συνώνυμο της μούτζας (όπως και της ροχάλας) αλλά κανείς δεν είπε "το περιοδικό κάνει μια μούτζα" (ή μια ροχάλα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δόκτορα, να πω εκ προοιμίου ότι, όπως έγραψα και αρχικά, καθόλου δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο όρος "μουτζαχεντίν" έχει ξεπεράσει τα στενά όρια ενός έτους και μιας σχολής (δηλ. κάποιοι κάποτε το έλεγαν έτσι και έτυχε ένας απ' αυτούς να είναι μέλος του σλανγκρ).



Έτερον εκάτερον. Η φοιτητική όπως και η στρατιωτική slang διαδίδονται σαν στέλεχος του ιού της γρίπης. Προφανώς ο Χοσέ Αρμάντο*, τα λελεδόνια, το χυμείο και το φύλλινγκ, ειπώθηκαν *μια* φορά από *έναν* φαντάρο κι έκτοτε έγιναν κοινός τόπος.

* και οι παραλλαγές του, Χοσέ Μαρία και Χοσέ Κουέρβο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Τάλιρο και μούτζα δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σαν συνώνυμα ακριβώς -το τάλιρο είναι συνώνυμο της μούτζας (όπως και της ροχάλας) αλλά κανείς δεν είπε "το περιοδικό κάνει μια μούτζα" (ή μια ροχάλα).


Απόλυτα σωστό, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που λένε (προσβλητικά) "μια μούτζα γκολ" ;).

Το πιο ενδιαφέρον παράδειγμα χρήσης είναι μάλιστα κτγμ αυτό:

_Ας πουμε η Μπάρτσα βρήκε στον τελικό της Αθήνας μια Μίλαν που της έριξε, παρα ένα δάκτυλο, μια μούτζα γκολ..._ (4-0 είχε λήξει το ματς).


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έτερον εκάτερον. Η φοιτητική όπως και η στρατιωτική slang διαδίδονται σαν στέλεχος του ιού της γρίπης. Προφανώς ο Χοσέ Αρμάντο*, τα λελεδόνια, το χυμείο και το φύλλινγκ, ειπώθηκαν *μια* φορά από *έναν* φαντάρο κι έκτοτε έγιναν κοινός τόπος.
> 
> * και οι παραλλαγές του, Χοσέ Μαρία και Χοσέ Κουέρβο.



Και όχι μόνο αυτές. Είναι όπως τα σπερματοζωάρια, από τα οποία ένα κάθε φορά (το πολύ) πιάνει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να λεξικογραφούνται και τα άλλα, που δεν έχουν γίνει κοινοί τόποι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά, για να διαπιστώσουμε αν έχει μια πιο γενικευμένη χρήση, πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε. Προσωπικά δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ, αλλά πάλι δεν σπούδασα στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Και όχι μόνο αυτές. Είναι όπως τα σπερματοζωάρια, από τα οποία ένα κάθε φορά (το πολύ) πιάνει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να λεξικογραφούνται και τα άλλα, που δεν έχουν γίνει κοινοί τόποι.



Δεδομένου ότι δεν μιλάμε για γενικό λεξιλόγιο, ο όρος κοινοί τόποι στο πεδίο της σλανγκ είναι πολύ σχετικός. Π.χ. και οι καγκουροεκφράσεις έχουν ενδεχομένως πολύ περιορισμένη γλωσσική κοινότητα στην οποία χρησιμοποιούνται, αλλά αυτό δεν τις καθιστά λιγότερο καταχωρήσιμες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Βασικά το ίδιο το slang.gr γράφει:

_Στο slang.gr…
…καταχωρίζουμε ορισμούς αδόκιμων όρων, εναλλακτικούς ορισμούς δόκιμων όρων και λήμματα της αργκό_

Άρα το notability δεν είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 26, 2012)

Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχει στο σλανγκρ αποκλειστικά, αλλά με το αν υφίσταται όντως σαν έκφραση και δεν αποτελεί έμπνευση (καλή ή κακή) του εκάστοτε λημματογράφου.

Η έκφραση (σαν) μουτζαχεντίν για την ξαφνική εμφάνιση-παρουσία-προσγείωση ή όπως θες πεσ' το υπάρχει εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια, οπότε η αναφορά της σε φοιτητικό κόντεξτ ίσως δεν είναι άκυρη. Μ' άλλα λόγια, δεν είναι ανάγκη να αποτελεί προϊόν έμπνευσης, ούτε να περιορίζεται μόνο στον στενό κοινωνικό κύκλο του αρχικού λημματοδότη.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 26, 2012)

Not that I know of. We tend to call them crib sheets. Te internet notes other names:- quick reference cards, quick reference guides, reference cards, refcards, refsheets, quickrefs, quicksheets, helpsheets, or* crib sheets/notes*.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 26, 2012)

τάλιρο-κάνε μας ένα τάλιρο κουνήματα = κοροιδευτική αποστροφή προς άντρα που κάνει θεατρικές ευγένειες:- Zachos expanded edition.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

sarant said:


> Well, this sense of μουτζαχεντίν might be used by a small number of students only.



Not too small actually. Αναλόγως την σχολή και αναλόγως και το έτος, μπορεί να είναι από αρκετοί, έως και πλειοψηφία.



drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, δεν είμαι σίγουρος, μια υπόθεση έκανα. Και καθόλου απίθανη δεν θεωρώ και μια διπλή σύνδεση με τους μουτζαχεντίν -- και αποφασισμένοι, και να κυνηγάνε το τάλιρο = μούτζα. (Και όχι, δεν έχω ακούσει μούτζα = πεντάρι σε φοιτητικό περιβάλλον, αλλά έχω να περάσω από φοιτητικούς χώρους εδώ και τουλάχιστον πέντε μούτζες χρόνια...:)).
> 
> Όμως, με τι περιεχόμενο χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος; Εγκωμιαστικό ή ειρωνικό; Από εκεί νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε.



Εγώ πάντως έχω περάσει σχετικά πιο πρόσφατα, δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ, χωρίς φυσικά να σημαίνει κάτι αυτό, δεν είναι λίγες οι ατάκες που αν και στιγμιαίως πετυχημένες, πέρασαν στο χρονοντούλαπο και ξεχάστηκαν.


----------

